# Sharm el-Sheikh emergency responders put resort fire under control



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Emergency responders have controlled a massive fire that erupted in a resort near Sharm el-Sheikh Airport.
The smoke caused visibility problems, delaying flights from the airport, an airport source reported.
Head of South Sinai security Mahmoud Hefnawy received a report that the fire started at the Nesco Company-owned Sinai Grand Hotel. Five ambulances and three fire engines hurried to the location.
Initial inspections determined that the fire was caused by a circuit shorting in the hotel bar, away from the rooms and chalets occupied by tourists.
The mayor of Sharm el-Sheikh, General Hossam al-Sebai, said there were no casualties and that prosecution is starting investigations.
Translated from Al-Masry Al-Youm


----------

